# How high should back speakers be with DolbyHD?



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

I have read different height requirements from different sources. Is there any difference in set up with the new DolbyHD. Is approximately 2 feet from the top of your head when in the seated position still the recommended height?


Well, I have not heard anything back so I will go with the old setup recommendation and hope it sounds ok.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

Scuba Diver said:


> Is approximately 2 feet from the top of your head when in the seated position still the recommended height?


You are correct, but feel free to experiment as well. Some people like to put them higher then that because they become obstacles for guests and family. When I get my new surrounds (Axiom QS8), I plan on putting them as high as possible and just slightly pointing them down towards the listeners.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

alexadams77 said:


> You are correct, but feel free to experiment as well. Some people like to put them higher then that because they become obstacles for guests and family. When I get my new surrounds (Axiom QS8), I plan on putting them as high as possible and just slightly pointing them down towards the listeners.


I have the same setup, way up where the wall meets the ceiling, and I prefer them lower.


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

I am currently working on a design for the FW4.1's in where the surround speakers when hung from the ceiling can be raised and lowered at will, possibly even with a remote control. That way they can be at optimum hight when in use, adjustable for different uses, and also out of the way when not in use. Here is a picture of the Fw4.1 hanging.


----------

